# [wicd] wicd failed to stop :!

## noobux

Hi everyone,

I have a big bug when iam using wicd : I simply can't stop it : when I shutdown I get a message : "wicd failed to stop", and I can't do rc-service wicd stop/restart and I can't even do rc-service dbus stop or dbu restart because of wicd :!!!! At this time I've lost my connection (It was working yesterday) and I haven't got any other networkmanager like NetworkManager and i don't even have dhcpcd so I can't get a connection to emerge another networkmanager !!!

How can I stop wicd ? and get a new internet connection (it was working (sometimes) with NetworkManager and dhcpcd).

----------

## bjlockie

Do you have an interface and you want an IP?

Type 

```
dhcpcd
```

----------

